# Just in Time for iPad 4G, Audi Shows off New iPad-Based Entertainment System for A6 and A7 at Geneva Motor Show



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

There was so much new on the Audi stand this week at the 2012 Geneva Motor Show in Switzerland that we almost forgot about this particular piece of news. Then we got back from dinner (Geneva Mean Time) and saw news from the States about the iPad 4G announcement and this bumped up to our top story.

This new system was fitted to the new Audi A6 allroad, and while the A6 allroad won't be coming to the States this system should be compatible with any car in the A6 or A7 range at the very least. The setup appears to be a docking station of sorts for the iPad, giving rear seat passengers easy access to all the functionality of their iPad and not just limiting them to the usual rear seat entertainment fare. Audi planners have hinted at this to us for a while but this is the first time we've seen the implementation.









Installed in a preproduction allroad model, we're not entirely sure if the system is yet available but we'll be dropping an email to our contacts both at Audi of Accessories in the USA and Audi Zubehor in Germany shortly after making this post.

Of course this sort of setup is of extra interest today due to the announcement of the iPad 4G LTE though those not wanting to shell out $629 for the 4G equipped iPad and instead opt for the $499 base unit or even an older iPad 2 will still be able to make use of the AudiConnect system. For now Audi has limited AudiConnect equipped cars to 3G technology but they proved at January's CES show in Las Vegas that they have a 4G version of their in-car system ready to go just as soon as the 4G LTE network becomes a little more consistently available in most markets.

See more photos of this car, the system and also the S6 and S7 (also compatible) below. You can also access our entire 2012 Geneva Motor Show gallery * HERE. *


----------

